# No audio from my audio interface



## Steve_L (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey all, i've just set up OBS and installed the iShowU software for mac audio capture. I set up a multi-output device in my audio preferences and selected my audio interface and the iShowU audio capture in the OBS audio preferences. However there is no audio going into the OBS software. The audio is def going into my interface and the sample rates are all set to 44.1khz. 

As a test I added a third mic line with my on board laptop mic which shows up fine, so I'm not sure why my interface doesn't.

Could anyone assist with this?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## mrbobbailey (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi Steve, I'd like to piggy back on this post.  I was just about to post for myself and our problem seems similar.  I'm going to add some additional info on my set up.


MacOS - High Sierra 10.13.6
Interface - Lynx Aurora(n) 32 i/o Thunderbolt
Mic set up on LINE INPUT 5 of Aurora and signal is seen and works perfectly in Cubase, Wavelab, ProTools, and Live.
Created Aggregate Output Device in AUDIO/MIDI setup in MacOS which consist of my Aurora interface and virtual patch (iShowU, Blackhole, Loopback)
OBS v25.0.8 64bit
SUCCESS - In OBS 'Sources' I have Audio Input Capture set up for my computer audio (DAW, Browser, other applications) via Loopback, which works perfectly. Also  setup Display & Video Captures successfully as well as a Intro Scene with Image.
NO SUCCESS - In OBS 'Sources' I also have Audio Input Capture set up for my microphone via my Aurora, LINE INPUT 5 (have tried channels 1 + 2 as well). THIS IS NOT WORKING.  

Bob


----------



## mrbobbailey (Jun 2, 2020)

Adding Log File
https://obsproject.com/logs/f-PfeFmpRMNHX2kv


----------



## Steve_L (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey Bob, have you had any luck with this?


----------



## Dwingus (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a Lynx Aurora 16 via thunderbolt as well. I made sure the sample rate was at 44.1K and tried every mic input without any luck. I can route through ProTools via Soundflower but that isn't really what I'm after. I tried adding Aurora:16 to all of the Mic/Aux inputs in OBS and nothing will come through. There doesn't seem to be a way to channelize anything inside of OBS - like I/O bundles in ProTools.


----------



## jake0600 (Jun 9, 2020)

I am having same issue.  No sound coming in.  Using ATEM Mini.  sound works on YouTube Live, so I know hardware works.  Can't get it to work in OBS.  I choose audio capture and it gives me the option of Blackmagic for the microphone.  I chose it and no sound.  Tried downloading iShowU as mentioned above.  Did not solve the problem.  Please help!


----------



## mrbobbailey (Jun 10, 2020)

Adding a couple of Lynx Support communications that haven't really led to a fix:

*Lynx Studio Technology, Inc.* (Lynx Support) 

Jun 1, 2020, 3:15:34 PM PDT 

OK, so I wonder if OBS requires input level control for record devices. We do not offer input level controls (except for the Mic pres), because digital attenuation will decrease the resolution of the recorded signal. There are some broadcast apps that are this way. Otherwise, since Core Audio is such a well established standard and we do not have compatibility issues with it in general, I'm not sure what else it can be.
Cheers,


----------



## mrbobbailey (Jun 10, 2020)

After sending Lynx Support my log file:

*Lynx Studio Technology, Inc.* (Lynx Support) 

Jun 9, 2020, 11:54:55 AM PDT 

Bob, it does appear to be failing for the input devices. Kind of as I suspected.
You might try older driver/firmware elements. But I wouldn't have a lot of optimism that it would help.

You could try running this firmware updater and program the LT-TB to 5.5:








						LynxFirmware Updater 1.0.5 - Downloads - Lynx Studio Technology, Inc.
					

We engineer the finest tools to help audio professionals create even better sound.




					www.lynxstudio.com
				



Then run the Uninstaller that came with driver build 58k, reboot when prompted, then download and install this driver:








						macOS Core Audio Driver Build 58D for PCIe and Thunderbolt - Downloads - Lynx Studio Technology, Inc.
					

We engineer the finest tools to help audio professionals create even better sound.




					www.lynxstudio.com
				




If that does not help, you may want to try the USB expansion device to see if that works as expected.

Cheers,


----------



## mrbobbailey (Jun 10, 2020)

Steve_L said:


> Hey Bob, have you had any luck with this?


Unfortunately not.  Just added the Lynx Support responses above.


----------

